# Henry County Deer update



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Sep 30, 2005)

Figured I would start up a Henry County Deer report.  

I have done too much Hunting this year yet. (because of work mainly plus it has been really hot)

I have seen a lot of does walking around when I have been out riding the 4-wheeler but have not ran across any bucks yet.  Saw a couple several times back in July but have not seen them since.  I know they are out there.  

Talk to you all soon after I put in some time in the woods.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Oct 4, 2005)

Now don't tell me I am the only person that hunts Henry County???????


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 5, 2005)

I live in Henry, is there still woods to hunt down here? I think that's why there are not any responses. Hardly anyone hunts in the county anymore.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Oct 5, 2005)

you are right about the woods being taken away.  Sure is a lot of development.  There are still some good places to hunt with some really good deer on them.  Got to figure all the development has to run the deer into smaller pockets which is good for the hunters.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 5, 2005)

The problem is getting permission to hunt these areas. I have been turned down more than once by landowners and developers asking for permission to hunt their land.


----------



## Hawg (Oct 11, 2005)

Same here Southpaw,
I grew up in North Henry Co. I use to have permission to hunt thousands of acres free of charge. 
Not any more. 
Ive been living in Locust Grove the past ten years and have asked more than a dozen people. 
The answer is always No.
I quit worrying about it.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 11, 2005)

I hunt in Henry Co. outside of McDonough. Saw 3 does Sat. afternoon and that was the first deer I've seen in 4 hunts there. Guess like everyone says it's just been too hot. Only one small buck taken so far by a friend who also hunts this land.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 11, 2005)

I hunt in Henry County.  Went out to our camp near Hampton the last two weekends to get some work done and went out to check on stands.  Didn't see a lot of sign, but I suspect the deer feel like I do, it's too dang hot to be doing much.  Plan to take the smoke pole out and see if there is anything moving around this weekend.  This will be my first hunt of the year.  The weather forcast isn't looking promising, high around 80 on Saturday.  Tough to get a good shot when the sweat is running in your eyes.


Hoss


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Oct 12, 2005)

Saw 4 bucks and 1 doe on Oct 8th.  Shot at the doe and missed.  

One buck came out by himself about 5:00pm and ate on some acorns for close to 45 minutes.  Never did get close enough for a shot and probably would not have tried anyway since he was still pretty small and only a 6 pointer.  Probably stayed about 75 yards out.

About 6:15pm took a shot at the doe and missed.

About 6:45pm two small bucks came out to feed on the same acorns as the earlier buck did.  They started playing around and then started to fight pretty good.  Was the coolest thing I have seen while in the stand.  Their racket brought out a third small buck.  They started to ease up close to my stand (about 30 yards away) when the 3 of them stopped and turned to look up in the woods (oposite direction from me).  I heard something blow but never saw anything.  They sure were acting nervous and looking back up in the woods.  Don't know what it was but sure hope is was a big ol buck they were scared of.

Had to sit in my stand until 8:30pm until they left.  Did not want to scare them off.

Best hunt I have every had and did not even shoot anything.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 16, 2005)

Camped at the hunting land this weekend. My wife killed a small buck Sat. morning. Her first muzzleloader deer and she was pretty excited about. I was too considering we've been out of deer meat since July. My friends 16 yr. old son hunted with us and killed a doe yesterday afternoon, his first with a muzzleloader as well. Good weekend!


----------



## Smiley (Oct 16, 2005)

*Deer pic*

Here's a pic.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 17, 2005)

Congrats to your wife on the deer.  Went out for the first time on our property Saturday and saw a few squirrels.  Talked to several members and it sounds like no one has been seeing much.  Hopefully, things will improve, but have a feeling it is going to be a long year.

Hoss


----------



## Smiley (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks Hoss! I went this afternoon and didn't see a thing. Hopefully this coming weekend the deer will be moving.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Oct 27, 2005)

*update Oct 27th*

The deer have really been moving around this week here.  Shot me a 6 pointer Wednesday morning.  His rack was a little unbalanced (4 on one side and 2 on the other) so I figured I would take him out of the herd.  Seen some good looking young bucks that should make some really nice deer next year (hopefully they will make it).  Seen a total of 6 different bucks in one area I hunt.

Saw a picture today of a deer taken Tuesday evening.  Was a horse of a deer.  Believe it was a 9 pointer and was told it weighed 220lbs and had a 20" inside spread.  It was taken less than two miles from Exit 218 off I-75.

Sure has been some awesome hunting weather but have not been able to hunt as much as I wish I could.

More to come later.......


----------



## Hawg (Oct 27, 2005)

See deer like crazy in the back yard. Does and small Bucks.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 27, 2005)

jasonmiddlebrooks said:
			
		

> The deer have really been moving around this week here.  Shot me a 6 pointer Wednesday morning.  His rack was a little unbalanced (4 on one side and 2 on the other) so I figured I would take him out of the herd.  Seen some good looking young bucks that should make some really nice deer next year (hopefully they will make it).  Seen a total of 6 different bucks in one area I hunt.
> 
> Saw a picture today of a deer taken Tuesday evening.  Was a horse of a deer.  Believe it was a 9 pointer and was told it weighed 220lbs and had a 20" inside spread.  It was taken less than two miles from Exit 218 off I-75.
> 
> ...



I saw the pics of that BIG DEER and it is nice! Killed by a 15yr. old hunter.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Nov 1, 2005)

*8 pointer*

Well my neighbor shot a really nice 8 Saturday evening.  It was a 225lb 3 1/2 year old buck with REALLY nice mass.  He put it in GON Truck Buck Contest so maybe there will be some pictures in next months issue of it.  My wife had the digital camera so I did not get any pictures of it.  He took some with his 35mm camera though.

Said it was eating acrons with a little spike.  Did not show any signs of rutting yet.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Nov 14, 2005)

*seeing deer*

Well I have been seeing quite a few deer the past two weeks.  I have seen something every time I have gotten in the stand.  Saw a pretty good buck this morning and he looked like he was looking for some does.  He got interested in my bleat can for about a minute but never did clear the cover he was in and went on his way.  

My dad saw a buck chasing a does Sunday afternoon while cutting wood but I have yet to see any chasing while in the stand.  Have seen plenty of does but nothing coming up behind them.

Hopefully there will be more to come for this weekend.......


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 14, 2005)

My buddy shot this one last week in Henry County.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2005)

They were on the go Friday morning.  Saw 7 with bucks after the does.  Only problem was all the bucks doing the chasing were those 11's like Al33 got.  Too bad they don't have more than one point per side. 

Hoss


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 30, 2005)

I have hunted in Henry County a little this year. I have harvested one doe. I have seen tons of does and small bucks. Just waiting for the big one. I know of several good size bucks coming out of the county. My buddy's cousin shot an 11 pointer with an 18 in. spread and 9 in. tines. Another buddy of mine shot a 10 pointer with a 17 in. spread. Good luck to all for the rest of the season!


----------



## MathewsZXT85 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anybody killing deer this year in Henry?


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 22, 2015)

I know this is probably a crazy, well some may say even stupid but any openings in any Henry County clubs? I have been in Henry county since 1998 and did not know there were any hunting clubs in the county. Would be nice to have a place close to home. I bow hunt only. I went by Hilsmans deer cooler tonight and MAN OH MAN yall should see some of the bucks coming in there from Henry County, some real wide and very nice racks!!


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 25, 2015)

^^^^^Like I said Stupid question,lol!! crickets, crickets,LOL!!


----------

